# PCI & ACPI, do they go together?

## DiLupo

Hi,

After installing Gentoo on my Sony Vaio, I get the following...

```

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20021122

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd9ca, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

    ACPI-0511: *** Info: GPE Block0 defined as GPE0 to GPE15

    ACPI-0511: *** Info: GPE Block1 defined as GPE16 to GPE31

    ACPI-0243: *** Error: Could not install Pci_config handler for PCI0, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

    ACPI-0243: *** Error: Could not install Pci_config handler for PCI0, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

    ACPI-0243: *** Error: Could not install Pci_config handler for PCI0, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: System [ACPI] (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Transparent bridge - Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB_._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 28)

schedule_task(): keventd has not started

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *9)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 9, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 9, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *9)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *9)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 9, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 9, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 9, disabled)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 9

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 00:1f.1 - using IRQ 255

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'
```

Anyone have any good ideas?

----------

## pmjdebruijn

Disable ACPI?

Do you really need ACPI?

Anyway from what I understand the ACPI implementation is "perfect" at least with respect to the specs... 

And it seems many motherboard are not really spec compliant!

At least that's what I've heard....

Bye,

DrZ

----------

## MasterX

Does your M/B support acpi?

When I compiled the kernel, I builted in the kernel support for pci and acpi without any problem.

With acpi I was able to suhtdown+poweroff the computer. Before I installed it, the system would halt but not poweroff

----------

## pmjdebruijn

Anyway my newer system works perfect with acpi (+pci).

My older Dual Pentium II 233, needs acpi to shutdown itself... Because apm isn't supported on SMP.

Anyway, you really should check you motherboard specs...

----------

## DiLupo

 *drz wrote:*   

> Do you really need ACPI?

 

Yes, I really need ACPI...

I have a Sony Vaio laptop... To see the status of my battery, I'm dependant on ACPI  :Sad: 

----------

## pmjdebruijn

What kernel did you use?

Anyway try downloading your own vanilla 2.4.21 kernel then patching the latest ACPI for 2.4.21 on manually...

Also you might to try change this option in the BIOS:

"PnP OS Installed"

Just enable it and disabled it... see if it changes anything... I usually have it disabled.

Bye,

DrZ

----------

## DiLupo

I'll check the Bios setting and I was thinking about installing the ACPI-sources....

I currently use the Gentoo-Sources (21 I think)

Thnx

 :Smile: 

----------

## pmjdebruijn

I would highly recommend manually patching a vanilla kernel yourself...

Gentoo's kernels tends to lag behind the newest releases... And if you have a problem with ACPI, you might best try the newest release available:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/acpi/acpi-20030619-2.4.21.diff.gz?download

Then patch that onto a vanilla kernel!

```

cd /usr/src/linux

patch -p1 < /pathtopatch/acpi.patch

```

Bye,

DrZ

----------

## deurk

Does a change in the ACPI and APIC BIOS functions has an impact on the kernel?

----------

